

Why Google Needs To Keep Murdoch - lmohdlp
http://pagesaresocial.com/2009/12/01/why-google-needs-to-keep-murdoch/

======
wvenable
This article is a classic false dichotomy: Pitting Fox against blogs. In
reality, there are literally thousands of news outlets world-wide covering
every major story from every angle. If Fox were to disappear from Google, who
would even notice?

Checking out Google News right now, there are 9,881 articles on President
Obama's recent speech. Fox is just one voice amongst thousands. And
ultimately, that's what Murdoch is truly upset about; news is an easy obtained
commodity and is therefore rapidly losing its worth.

~~~
randrews
Yeah, exactly. I wonder if that's why Fox features so much insane commentary?
News is fairly easy to get, even primary sources are easy to get, but a
community of like-minded people is still worth something.

I bet people watch Fox because they want to hear the commentary of people who
share their political beliefs, not because they want to know what's going on
in the world.

Kind of like reading Hacker News for the comments.

~~~
aresant
Absolutely spot on.

------
randrews
This would only make sense if Fox were the only trusted news outlet (to borrow
the article's term) that Google indexes. Since it's one of a whole bunch, Fox
is really only hurting themselves here.

People will go to Google to search for a story, they'll get a bunch of hits to
news sources that are not Fox (and are not blogs, to keep this author's mother
happy) and will read those instead.

The choice isn't "Fox or a bunch of blogs", it's "Fox or CNN/BBC/every-other-
news-outlet-on-the-planet".

------
Tangurena
Let Murdoch throw his temper tantrum. Google should black-hole every one of
his sites.

